# Spending the rest of my life with DP.



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Come to the extremely depressing conclusion that this is me now hope for recovery was always a nice thought. But realistically i cant see it happening for me. Once this feeling lasted over a week i realized that this is not going to go away at all. I mean having a feeling for over 3 months is long if you think about it, so what about 3 years to 30 years. The feeling is so intense and its lasted all this time i cant see how its possible to return back. I'm not saying i don't believe people don't recover hell i don't know the science behind this but on a personal level i don't think I'll believe it until and if it ever did happen to me. I know for a fact it varies in intensity but that doesn't mean much does it ? I know my DP is worse when i am anxious or and depressed. I'm just fed up lying to myself because the feelings just not going anywhere. The only time i feel good is when im on diazapam or alcohol :Z.

Maybe this is just a silly post that doesn't help me or the forum at all. But i just wanted to know if anyone else deep down knows that he/she is going to be like this for the rest of there lives? Its a really brutal thought for me but ive had it since ive had DP really, but i was never brave enough to admit it to myself.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Accepting that it might be there to a degree for a long time doesn't have to be a bad thing. It means you can move on to focusing on other things. I've accepted that my perception will probably never be pristine again. That's fine... That means I no longer need to obsess about making it 'just right' again....... Sure, I can still try different things that can help my perception, but it doesn't have to be number one priority. And why should it be for any of us?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

gill said:


> Accepting that it might be there to a degree for a long time doesn't have to be a bad thing. It means you can move on to focusing on other things. I've accepted that my perception will probably never be pristine again. That's fine... That means I no longer need to obsess about making it 'just right' again....... Sure, I can still try different things that can help my perception, but it doesn't have to be number one priority. And why should it be for any of us?


Yeah i agree comepletely. I think also if one was to recover in my opinion the individual will have more of a chance recovering if they accept that this is them for now on, because eventually they would forget about it anyway.....


----------



## Effy (Apr 12, 2011)

Fluke said:


> Yeah i agree comepletely. I think also if one was to recover in my opinion the individual will have more of a chance recovering if they accept that this is them for now on, because eventually they would forget about it anyway.....


I like thinking that one day I won't feel any dp symptoms and that I will have forgotten about the fact that I even had any.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had it twice in my life, once ten years ago and this time for almost a year. I recovered once completely, and this time I am almost recovered. I am 75% back in the game as of today. You will recover, you have to get the right mindset.


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

[quote name='Fluke' timestamp='1302805084' post='228220']
Come to the extremely depressing conclusion that this is me now hope for recovery was always a nice thought. But realistically i cant see it happening for me. Once this feeling lasted over a week i realized that this is not going to go away at all. I mean having a feeling for over 3 months is long if you think about it, so what about 3 years to 30 years. The feeling is so intense and its lasted all this time i cant see how its possible to return back. I'm not saying i don't believe people don't recover hell i don't know the science behind this but on a personal level i don't think I'll believe it until and if it ever did happen to me. I know for a fact it varies in intensity but that doesn't mean much does it ? I know my DP is worse when i am anxious or and depressed. I'm just fed up lying to myself because the feelings just not going anywhere. The only time i feel good is when im on diazapam or alcohol :Z.

Maybe this is just a silly post that doesn't help me or the forum at all. But i just wanted to know if anyone else deep down knows that he/she is going to be like this for the rest of there lives? Its a really brutal thought for me but ive had it since ive had DP really, but i was ever brave enough to admit it to myself.
[/quote

You can recover and you will. I used to have Depersonalisation, but its long gone now. Basically all i did was surround myself with work and hobbies. It was hard to keep positive, but i tried my best. Eventually i began to come out of my emotionally numb state and started to see the world for what it really was. I wont lie, once dp started to lift, i wasnt entirely happy. I realised that life is just as hard. I still had slight depression and anxiety to deal with. But im working on that now.
What you have to realise is that there is so much more to life, so much good things to look forward to. Dont give up fighting, just keep going on. I promise you that you will break free of dp, and you will move on with your life.
You may not believe in this stuff, but i actually prayed a bit when i had dp. Whether God exists or not, it seemed to help. Whether God was actually helping me, or psychologically i felt better knowing someone was looking down on me, it helped.


----------

